# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Free PC games?

## Niall Fernie

Anyone got any good free PC games they play of any type?

A couple that I play are:

Trackmania Nations
http://www.trackmania.com

and QuakeLike
http://www.quakelive.com

Anyone got any others?

----------


## Geo

Trackmania is brilliant fun.

EA have released a free online version of Fifa football.  
http://fifa-online.easports.com/

----------


## youoldduffer

I've been playing this for awhile gives me a fun break from BFBC2

http://www.battlefieldheroes.com/en/...ge/landingPage

----------


## Crackeday

Try War Rock, amazing graphics, great gameplay and totally free!!!
Its a great FPS.

----------

